# Off season Honda question



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

We no longer have a Honda dealer up in our county in Colorado due to the fact our local dealer (a Tru Value) has closed shop. The tech who worked there, an authorized dealer and tech prior to the sale, still has his repair business but simply isn't authorized to “sell” Honda’s. 

My Feb, 2021 purchase is obviously under warranty and while I have no issues, do you think that if I have any repairs while under warranty that should I pay out of pocket Honda would reimburse me? Where would I file such a claim? I kinda think I’m out of luck…

Curious…..thanks…..

✌🏼


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would contact Honda regarding your concerns, and let them inform you of how to handle such a scenario.

I am not sure how long a Honda Factory warranty is, but I would imagine you will be fine with proper usage and maintenance. But , you never know.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> I am not sure how long a Honda Factory warranty is


Three years minimum, or longer with a warranty extension purchased or given via promotion at time of sale.

On the Honda Service locator, I put in Breckenridge, CO and got these results:

10.7 miles
Sanders True Value
160 W 6th St
Silverthorne, CO 80498
(970) 262-1338

11.3 miles
Murdoch's Ranch and Home Silverthorne
1241 Blue River Pkwy
Silverthorne, CO 80498
(970) 513-6551

34.1 miles
Murdoch's Ranch & Home Fraser
541 S Zerex St
Fraser, CO 80442-5500
(406) 585-4758

39.1 miles
Big R of Evergreen
30931 Stagecoach Blvd
Evergreen, CO 80439
(303) 674-6702


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Three years minimum, or longer with a warranty extension purchased or given via promotion at time of sale.
> 
> On the Honda Service locator, I put in Breckenridge, CO and got these results:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Sanders Tru Value has closed. Murdoch’s has no tech, just sells random machines. I did hear back from the tech at Sanders, like I said, but as he is not an authorized dealer now, he won’t be able to do warranty work. He will service my unit but not as a “warranty” issue. That’s why I was asking. The other locations are a trip to the foothills, I need pick up.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> Unfortunately, Sanders Tru Value has closed. Murdoch’s has no tech, just sells random machines. I did hear back from the tech at Sanders, like I said, but as he is not an authorized dealer now, he won’t be able to do warranty work. He will service my unit but not as a “warranty” issue. That’s why I was asking. The other locations are a trip to the foothills, I need pick up.


I bought my 1332 at Sanders Btw. The tech there will still do service under his own banner. Here’s what he wrote me:

Yes I’ll be working as always on any small engine service and repair, I’m not doing any warranty service since I’m not longer a dealer. Here is my new location, Monday to Friday 8am to 5pm.
Thank you


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Can I post his new address for all the Summit County Honda owners on here or is that considered a Solicitation and not permitted? I can copy and paste what he sent me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> I bought my 1332 at Sanders Btw. The tech there will still do service under his own banner.


Maybe he should affiliate himself with Murdoch's... BTW, those are the listings for Snow Blower service, not just sales. You may want to double-check with them, or call Honda at 770-497-6400


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

As usual Tabora is the go to guy for questions like this. Just call Honda at that number and ask. The horse's mouth so to speak.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> As usual Tabora is the go to guy for questions like this. Just call Honda at that number and ask. The horse's mouth so to speak.


Even though this is a resort community, it’s relatively small. Juan Is pretty familiar to most of the county. It’s a shame Sanders closed as just about everyone who didn’t buy through big box stores would shop there and get their stuff repaired: support local! Juan had his shop in the back. I’ll put this here and hope I’m not offending the moderators. If I’m breaking the rules, I’ll delete. Apologies if necessary.

I will check with Honda……


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As I mentioned right after you posted ... contact Honda for instructions on warranty work.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> As I mentioned right after you posted ... contact Honda for instructions on warranty work.


Yeah, I will if the need exists. ✌🏼


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> As usual Tabora is the go to guy for questions like this. Just call Honda at that number and ask. The horse's mouth so to speak.


Who’s the horse in this scenario….🤣


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Breckcapt said:


> Who’s the horse in this scenario….🤣


man, you came here for help and advice. Calling Honda will give you a definitive answer . It seems like some of us just wasted our time.

tired and grumpy.......


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> man, you came here for help and advice. Calling Honda will give you a definitive answer . It seems like some of us just wasted our time.
> 
> tired and grumpy.......


Ok….what the heck, maybe you’re playing me…..or: you’re totally misreading me throughout this thread. The horse reference was a joke..yes a joking reference to “who” was the subject of your horses mouth declarative sentence. It’s a grammar thing man. I look back on my first post and thought it was evident I was posing a general question, noting I did not have any issues, just throwing it out there. It wasn’t a cry for help, just a question that someone else might have a definitive answer for. Time is not of the essence. Wasting people’s time? I don’t get it, I assumed we were involved in a conversation. 

yeah, man, you are tired and grumpy…….

peace, man….✌🏼


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't you dare speak such offensive #$%^. You come on here and we help you. You do nothing but complain, insult, quasi-advertise, and act in bad faith.
Insulting our top members. People who work really hard. Generous with their energy and hard earned knowledge. Who only get paid in their own satisfaction.
Now we understand you may have issues with a lack of comfort with the nearest Honda place. For a problem that...

I feel an honor to contribute to this forum.
If this post is too much then delete it. But I am laying down a line right here.

If you need me to leave fine.
But I am not going to stand here and let you impugn.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Tony-chicago said:


> Don't you dare speak such offensive #$%^. You come on here and we help you. You do nothing but complain, insult, quasi-advertise, and act in bad faith.
> Insulting our top members. People who work really hard. Generous with their energy and hard earned knowledge. Who only get paid in their own satisfaction.
> Now we understand you may have issues with a lack of comfort with the nearest Honda place. For a problem that...
> 
> ...


🤦🏼


----------

